
Kotlin 1.3 RC is here - ptx
https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2018/09/kotlin-1-3-rc-is-here-migrate-your-coroutines/
======
fwilhe
I wish they did enforce the official code style in a similar way to go.

------
rufugee
Has anyone written a web application with Kotlin? Can you share your
experience?

